# Adults or kits?



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

I am ( hopefully ) acquiring ferrets soon, and I was just wondering what kind of age would be the most suitable? 
I do know that the kits go through a sort of "teenager" stage and like to bite everything ,and my first thought was to get an older ona rescue. However, the age of these ferrets is unknown. I do not want to get a very old ferret, I want to enjoy having lots of fun with a ferret who I can keep for at least a few years. 
Although, I am planning on feeding them some raw meat, and Ido not think the older ones will have bbeen fed raw, and as they imprint on foods.....
The other options are breeder or online ( Gumtree etc) at this moment I can not find any ferrets near me. I live in Glasgow area ( Scotland ) anyone know any breeders around?
So, which age do you think I should get?
I'll be a first time owner, but I know quite a large bit about them, and I'm prepared to go through nip training etc.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kits wont be born until April may now. The plus side to a rescue is the ferrets are neutered and in most cases vaccinated. The choice has to be yours I personally find kits very easy to handle and train, where ferrets who are biters can be tamed but some always keep their past nature hidden and one day may have a nip at you. (Most don't once tame they are fine) but its worth 3mentioning 1-2% will try to nip/bite if they did before.

Some vets charge a very high price to neuter ferrets, so I would suggest you go and ring about your local vets for a price before committing to kits.


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

I see you say 'ferret' rather than ferret's, please don't get a single ferret, they are very social critters and to keep one by it's self (unless you get one that wont live with others, i have one that wont tolerate others) would be unfair on it.
Personally if you have never had ferrets before i would advise you go for an older rather than younger one, many rescues find it harder to re-home older as people just seem to want cutsie babies....then they end up back in rescues because the bitting gets out of hand.
ferrets live 8/9 years, sometimes longer, but you will get far more enjoyment from an older one as opposed to worrying about the nipping of a young, exuberant kit.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to rescue but then after they had gone I decided to get kits as I wanted to have some from a younger age.
What I have found is in my case my rescues where a heck of a lot more affectionate. The 2 kits are now over 2 years and they are pretty good with me but one I cannot trust with anyone else! They are quite aloof and I think spoiled! They have never known hardship like the rescues did and because of that they don't show much if any affection.


----------

